# Magic Mountain 2/12/15



## reefer (Feb 12, 2015)

A third straight throwback Thursday in a row, another priceless day on the hill. Snow showers periodically throughout the day, temps in the mid 20’s, NO wind whatsoever! Best crowd for certain on a Throwback Thursday, on the hill and at the bar. I swear I waited five seconds in a lift line today.
This one was special because it’s the first time I wasn’t out there solo this year. Hitched up with Mishka, Mario (boarderpatrol), and two newbies to Magic, Paul and Jeff. Hadn’t been out with my buddy Mario for too long and it was great to have him renew his Magic vows once again.
Slow ride up with some snow and freezing drizzle but still arrived at 8:45. I had Mario and Mishka, Paul and Jeff were right behind us.
Don’t want to get too wordy but there were stashes everywhere and  Mishka was drooling all over himself describing the bottomless woods he was skiing! He is a happy and tired puppy between BEast Tuesday and Magic today. My friend Paul and his friend Jeff (who has a house in Bethel and pass at Sunday River) loved the place. They’ll be back.

I’ll let some pics do the talkin’


The two newbies. I think they were having fun!







Jeff and Mario heading toward SOH.







Mishka slaying some trees.








Mario surveying the situation admiring goniff.






First time I skied Tali this year, pretty sweet with a DEEP snowmaking base.









Black is skiing awesome. Look at the snow on those chairs..................






We found some of the deepest and least tracked stuff on the East side trails that were left un-groomed.


----------



## mishka (Feb 13, 2015)

words cannot describe yesterday conditions/experience. Simply day to remember. When I make next pow skis for myself ticket of B-east and yesterday at magic will be part of the graphics to remember .....it was that good


----------



## Hado226 (Feb 13, 2015)

Sure has been a great year to work on those 2 hills... Haven't skied a "trail" except to connect woods, help someone or sweep in weeks...


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 13, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 13, 2015)

Nice Reefer!  Glad it was enjoyed by all.  Especially the newbies.


----------



## BoarderPatrol (Feb 13, 2015)

Nice write up Reefer!....it was GREAT getting back to Magic, it has never failed to follow you around....especially that nose you have for sniffing out the goods.  The Newbies had a FANTASTIC time. It's going to be tough to top yesterday.


----------



## reefer (Feb 13, 2015)

BoarderPatrol said:


> Nice write up Reefer!....it was GREAT getting back to Magic, it has never failed to follow you around....especially that nose you have for sniffing out the goods.  The Newbies had a FANTASTIC time. It's going to be tough to top yesterday.


Good times! Forgot you changed your aka to BoarderPatrol.........................had to edit my post.


----------



## sankaty (Feb 13, 2015)

I really need to get back to Magic.  Skied Stratton yesterday, and it was also awesome.  Even the troughs are soft.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 13, 2015)

Hmm maybe I should go there and pay full ticket instead of driving all the way to Burke to freeze tomorrow..


----------



## dlague (Feb 13, 2015)

Anyone at magic tomorrow?


----------



## billski (Feb 14, 2015)

Magic rules.  Sankaty, get out there on Monday!   I'm figuring out where I should be on Monday....


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm glad you guys enjoyed. I'm psyched by how much snow is there right now.


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 14, 2015)

I was looking at the weather yesterday and it said 1-3 inches expected today. We checked in to the place were staying at 4. I have cleaned at least 4 or 5 inches off the car since then when we went out to dinner and when we came back. Can't wait for tomorrow. Gonna be cold but it should be worth it!


----------



## legalskier (Feb 16, 2015)

I've got to get up there.


----------



## H2ofowlerNH (Feb 16, 2015)

Think I'm gonna hit up Magic today, looks pretty dang cold and windy but I figure a lot of snow has fallen off of the trees into the woods.  Went there on Friday the 13th and it was sick, knee deep powder in the woods everywhere.  Didnt even ride a groomer except to get to the woods,  if you like glades and great terrain this is the best spot in southern Vermont for sure.  I've been here 4 times already this year, and I'm not stopping, hopn for a bakers dozen.


----------

